# Tried to carve a Sasquatch



## twoclones (Jul 13, 2010)

One time I look at this and like it, then the next time I don't. Not yet sure what's bothering me about it. Western cedar, 37" tall.


----------



## carver36 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Sasquatch*

Well, it is deffinately a big foot, when i look at the face i think i know this guy.
Pretty neat anyway.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 16, 2010)

First off I want to say this reply is coming strictly as an appreciator of your work and not a carver at all. But with that said IMHO you nailed the feet, body and posture even the head from behind. Face needed to be less human looking with more of a beard. Still awesome work though.


----------



## twoclones (Jul 16, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Face needed to be less human looking with more of a beard. Still awesome work though.



Thanks! "Less human" was my first criticism but the girlfriend shot me down on that one. The beard,,, that was in my original plan yet I failed to give him one or even recognize it was missing. 

I think I can achieve a less human look by working on the forehead. The 'Harry and the Hendersons' bigfoot is my favorite image and he has sharper lines in the forehead shape. There appears to be a recess running vertically up his forehead too... 

Broader shoulders might help too.


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 16, 2010)

very cool, i agree though, a "less human" looking face would make it look better, or more "big foot like"


----------



## twoclones (Jul 23, 2010)

*Less Human This Time*

I dove into a large Ponderosa log looking for a 'less human' sasquatch and found this guy. A couple of oddities in the log convinced me to twist him around. Maybe a little too much? Anyway, this one is 80" tall... 















A little 'blueing' _(from beatles?)_ appeared in just the right spot to get some laughs.


----------



## 034avsuper (Jul 23, 2010)

That one is way better than the first, IMO. They both look great though. Very nice work


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jul 23, 2010)

I think the face on the second one is more Sasquatch like. Both are very well done as usual.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 27, 2010)

yeah man nice job, Is that sap wood in the nether region or did your carving shart himself?


----------



## twoclones (Sep 28, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> yeah man nice job, Is that sap wood in the nether region or did your carving shart himself?



That is 'blue wood' caused by pine beetles and mold.


----------



## pwoller (Sep 28, 2010)

They are both awesome but I thought the 1st ones limbs seemed a little out of proportion. It looked like a dwarf Sasquatch but you nailed it on the second one.


----------

